# Worm Storage



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

I have lots of bags of worms. And i have a big tackle box is it better to just keep them in bags or put them into the boxes? I just didnt know if they would get like dried out or old i guess?? just wondering.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a big zipper case w/ the see through sleeves that also zip!!! I LOVE IT!!!! I think I got it at BPS!


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea, i got one for my spinner baits i guess i'll get another one. thanks


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

keep them in their orginal bag IMO.....


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Im keeping alot in the bags because i have so many lol i filled a bag that i found in my room.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If they are scented, wet with juice, etc. I keep them in original bag. Others I keep in a small zip lock bag or maybe a few in a tackle box tray.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Juice? what kind juice are you talking about.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

snaptrap said:


> Juice? what kind juice are you talking about.


Worm juice- its a scent they they put on soft plastics so the fish can "smell" them better.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh! i think i have some of it just never used it how much should i put on them??


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

To keep them from drying out, keep them in a ziploc type bag. Also for fishing trips just take what you need plus a few extras, this will keep them from being dried out in the sun and weather.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the help now i know what ill do.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got tons of plastic worms stored in original bags with canvas folding type tackle bags with individual plastic inserts. They've been there for over 15 years and are in perfect shape. But I do keep them inside in temperature controlled areas.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

all my stuff stays inside and i bought some worm bags.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

he i put mine in plano trays i got like 15 trays full of worms and they all work the same as they did when they were in the original bags


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

That is what I do so they lay straight in the trays.Cant stand a crooked worm and mine dont dry out either


----------

